# epipedobates 1st clucth



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello!

This is my first post.
I'm from Portugal.
I have 3 epipedobates, two males and one female, since October, and in the last weeks I have heard my male singing. 

Yesterday, I founded some eggs in a bromelia's leaf:

I put some pictures:






























This is my first experience with dendrobates, what can I do to help de eggs to became beautiful froglets?

Best regards, Pedro


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

You can check out this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/43936-egg-incubation-tad-rearing.html or find the type of frog in the care sheet section. What type of epis do you have?
J


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've already see these topics, the frogs are epipedobates tricolor, I'm reading the epipedobates tricolor care sheet in this forum, that have a part about breeding and egg's caring. 

Do you have some advice for me? I think that the egg's have about 10 days, I have already seen movement in 14 of the 17 eggs. 3 of them are bad, and I lay them out.

Best regards


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Tricolors have a high mortality rate within the egg development and first 2 weeks as tads. Usually after that point if they are still good the should live. Dont get frustrated because usually the first couple clutches end up being bad.
J


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

First What morph are they, and are they tricolor or anthonyi?

Second you may not get any good clutches for a while. Sometimes it can take a year or so and other times you can get good clutches after the first few. I have had both experiences.

They need alot of nutrition and Vit A may play a big part in that.

However once they get going you with undoutbly be overwhelmed with tads. 

In the last 2 mos my Santa Isabels have given me nearly 60 good tads, but for almost 2 years they produced nothing but bad eggs and weak tadpoles.

Also you may want to leave them in the viv, the male will guard and take care of them till they are tads and if they are good he'll transport them to a water source. I use a removal dish which he'll drop all of the babies in. Once he's drop them off i remove the dish.

The best way to set up the tads is in a big rubbermaid container. You can place them all together. I have tried doing them individualy and in groups and the ones in groups seem to grow much faster and larger.

Good luck


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If you want you can remove the bad eggs, sometimes it helps from the rest getting molded over.


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a foto of the female:










I bougth them as epipedobates tricolor, and i don't know what morph they are 

unfortunately, i know that the firsts clutchs normally end up being bad, but I don't know if it is the first clutchs of the parents, because i bougth them in a Expoterraria, at Barcelona. This is guaranteed the first clutch with me.<

I will wait and look what is hapenning with the tads, hope to get lucky 

Thanks, Pedro


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They could be Santa Isabels, but if they ahve flash marks they could be salvia/pasaje or they could be something else. I know in Europe they refer to all the Epips as tricolor, but those may be anthonyi, either way care is identical.

Well i have to say those eggs look really good, so you may be lucky with that clutch. Just keep an eye on them. 

Next clucth try and keep them in the viv. Its really cool to watch the gaurd them and transport them to water. It also gives the male a sense of accomplishment. My male seems to get annoyed when i pull eggs because the next clutch i get will be hidden from me.

Good luck...they are great frogs, probably my favorites.

George


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

ggazonas, do you know some site or something else that i can read about these morphs? Because I only heard about the epipedobates tricolor and anthony, and I know that in Europe, much of epipedobates anthony are selled as tricolor.

I never heard nothing about epipedobates morphs, I only know that was founded a blue epipedobate


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Pedro10 said:


> ggazonas, do you know some site or something else that i can read about these morphs? Because I only heard about the epipedobates tricolor and anthony, and I know that in Europe, much of epipedobates anthony are selled as tricolor.
> 
> I never heard nothing about epipedobates morphs, I only know that was founded a blue epipedobate


Yeah I'll have to see what I can find. I know the European sites like Dendrobase.de have a little info or you could try dendroworld. Most oft he info i have come upon was usually by vendors on DB. I know saurian.net, midwestdartfrogs.com, herpetologic.net have some pictures a little description. Other than those there isn't alot of information around. 

Jewels of the Rainforest is a decent book with info on the Epips.

If i come across anything else i'll let you know

The most common morphs i am aware in the US that we have are:

Anthonyi:
Salvia/Pasaje Sarajunga- some debate wether they are the same frog or different mrophs
Santa Isabels
Rio Canario
Strong- Tors Line not common though
And i know there are others than exist

Tricolor:
Highland
Green Highland??
Moraspunga
Again i'm sure others exist


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

I look at the site dendrobase.de and I think that my epipedobates are darker than Santa Isabel. Maybe Santa Marta? one of my males is almost like this one :










Another fotos of my female:











and here my male


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

there is a lot of variation between the frogs since different supplemnets can increase the red on them. Not sure what the Santa Marta morph is. I know that over in Europe some of the frogs here are referred to by another name over by you. So Santa Isabel may be the same as Santa Marta. You would have to ask someone over on your side of the pond about that.

Besides the difference in color i would lean towards Santa Marta/Isabel


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Unfortunattly, all the eggs died


----------

